# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Simultaneous Translation and Anticipation and Controllable Latency (STACL), language translation AI, Baidu, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Baidu, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Baidu launches simultaneous language translation AI"

by Kyle Wiggers
October 23, 2018

----------

